# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Caffeine before bedtime?

## Exosomnia

I'm just wondering the effects of caffeine has on dreaming or dream recall. I'm not talking about energy drinks or anything but like a cup of tea perhaps an hour or less before going to sleep. What are the effects of this or are there none  :Cheeky:  ?

----------


## Supernova

Well, caffeine in and of itself should be counterproductive, I would imagine.  On the other hand, I tend to find tea fairly relaxing before bed, although most tea does have some level of caffeine.  Try green tea, I believe it has the least.  For the same reason I would reccomend against adding sugar or honey; if you make it right you won't need any anyway, or at least if you do you really just don't like tea.

----------


## Arra

> Try green tea, I believe it has the least.



In some cases, but it really depends on the type of green tea and how concentrated you let it get.  I personally drink green tea and definitely feel affected by the caffeine in it.

According to at least one study, caffeine does have a negative effect on sleep.  Although it doesn't really influence the duration or frequency of REM, it causes you to wake up more during the night and to sleep more lightly.  Specifically, you get shorter stages of deep sleep (stages 3 and 4) and spend longer in the light stages (1 and 2).  Your body will not repair itself as well, since this important part of sleep normally happens during the deeper stages.
Plus, falling asleep itself might prove difficult or impossible.  Sometimes when I do this, I wake up in the morning or during the night with my heart racing.
So it probably isn't a good idea to consume caffeine before bed.

----------


## Supernova

> In some cases, but it really depends on the type of green tea and how concentrated you let it get.



That's true.  I get the feeling I maybe make it a bit light.  I usually let the water cool just a little after boiling (optimal temperature is apparently a little under boiling), and brew it a couple minutes max.  Last I bought was Bigelow brand organic, although I've seen that in the store since and it seems to no longer have the USDA organic stamp :/

----------


## Phion

While I've heard anecdotal evidence of opposite effects of caffeine, much like that of benzodiazepines, its not common nor would I recommend trying to get to that point.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

If you have caffeine in a WBTB it's good. It gave me a dream of skateboarding on the highway but no lucids

----------

